
Flaws in Bitcoin make a lasting revival unlikely - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2019/03/28/flaws-in-bitcoin-make-a-lasting-revival-unlikely
======
Kjeldahl
Paywalled, no easy workarounds AFAIK.

~~~
cynix
[https://outline.com/JWjZCU](https://outline.com/JWjZCU)

